# Drag



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was excited yesterday to show my training group how good of a swimmer Scout is. We let the dogs out to run around with each other a few minutes before running them and one of my friend's was throwing a bumper for her lab. She was making the dog wait and I went to retrieve Scout so as not to be a distraction. She told me not to worry about it, so I let it go.

Sure enough, when she threw the bumper Scout took off into the water for it and the lab wasn't released until Scout was halfway there--well, this lab passed up Scout. I was surprised! Scout is a really good and strong swimmer. I remarked on how fast the lab was when I was given this revelation--it is the coat. Labs have less of it so they don't get as much drag in the water. It totally makes sense, but it is not something I thought of. Anyone else notice this? (and that is to say, my girl carries little to no coat and some people have thought she was a lab).


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner has a lot more coat than Flip and Flip swims way faster than him. But Flip is a lot more athletic overall so I don't know how much the coat has to do with it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL. Both Oakly and Caue were surprised when my sisters 12 YO retired guiding eyes dog kicked both their butts on a retrieve. I think it was a blow to the strapping young lads egos when a geriatric former city girl can whip their behinds. :


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Coat really has very little to do with it. Floating hair doesn't weigh much. 
Desire. Desire being equal, dogs with more bone/body mass will be slower.


----------



## TexGold (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmmm....anybody know any competitive human swimmers? They shave down for a meet to reduce drag. I don't know any human, with the possible exception of Robin Williams, that is as hairy as the thinnest coat golden.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

TexGold said:


> Hmmmm....anybody know any competitive human swimmers? They shave down for a meet to reduce drag. I don't know any human, with the possible exception of Robin Williams, that is as hairy as the thinnest coat golden.


Yes, excellent point! I do think desire has merit, but coat probably does too. The coat soaking up water surely adds weight to the dog as well as the drag. Don't get me wrong--I love a golden's coat but I bet they have to work harder at swimming because of it.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Yes, excellent point! I do think desire has merit, but coat probably does too. The coat soaking up water surely adds weight to the dog as well as the drag. Don't get me wrong--I love a golden's coat but I bet they have to work harder at swimming because of it.


And that also depends on whether it is a truly CORRECT coat or not. My Breeze's coat takes on very little water, and it is hard to get her wet to the skin.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it has a lot to do with OCD! Labs MUST GET TO THE OBJECT!!! MUST GET TO THE OBJECT!!! MUST GET TO THE OBJECT!!! Goldens want it but enjoy the ride. However Teddi swims like a fool! She flies as fast as she can, she must be first. 

Max woulds swim SO efficiently and could stay out swimming a long time as a result. 

Barb was telling me her field trainer was discussing wasted energy with that method of swimming. I don't care how fast my dogs swim, they are not going to compete in the olympics. As long as they are competent and strong. 

Ann


----------

